

Ask HN: Recommend a simple MMO for my retired mother? - rogueleaderr

Our family dog just died, leaving my retired mother alone at home with lots of time on her hands. She doesn't use Facebook (and doesn't have a lot of friends who do either), and she's never played video games before. I could make her a Facebook account, but I'm concerned Zynga-type games won't be fun if she doesn't have Facebook friends to play with.<p>She likes fantasy and science fiction, so I'm hoping to get her started on some kind of MMO as a way to interact with real people and keep herself busy. But something like WoW would be way too complicated and intimidating.<p>Surprisingly, simple Googling didn't turn up anything helpful.<p>Can anyone recommend a game that:<p>1) Is very, very simple to learn.
2) Is social, but more geared toward playing with strangers than existing friends.<p>Thanks!
======
thret
I'd take another look at WoW. Specifically for someone knowing nothing about
games, I'd start a disc priest and show her how to queue for and heal in
dungeons. It is fun, you are important to the group, but you don't actually
need to know anything about any of the instances or boss mechanics. If you set
her up with ventrilo and help her find a local social guild she might find the
game is secondary to the social side of things.

~~~
rogueleaderr
Thanks, but I think you might be underestimating exactly how "tech un-savvy"
my mother is :)

------
benologist
Kongregate has some fun stuff -

<http://www.kongregate.com/mmo-games>

~~~
rogueleaderr
Thanks for the suggestion. I'll check it out.

------
Pirate-of-SV
There are on simple MMORPGs, you have to sell your soul.

------
mtgx
I don't know any games like that, but I would suggest getting her another dog
that she can start raising again.

